
TikTok Will Not Accept Political Advertising - tzm
https://www.adweek.com/digital/tiktok-will-not-accept-political-advertising/
======
sarcasmatwork
You can google the title and usually bypass the Paywall or find a new site.

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/tiktok-says-it-
won...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/tiktok-says-it-wont-allow-
any-political-ads/ar-AAIhAA1)

------
JohnSmith13345
It’s paywalled.

~~~
tzm
[https://outline.com/DLPhYs](https://outline.com/DLPhYs)

